# Eden 501 filter material change?



## Londinium (16 Jan 2009)

Hello, 

I've just set up my first planted tank and am absolutely loving it (despite many ups and downs and huge learning curves)! Due to my stupidly sized nano flat I've only been able to set up a small tank (24" x 8" x 8") so far (although am eyeing up some of the furniture to chuck so i can have more tanks - partner is not so happy about this - watch this space!).

Originally I had a small internal filter but wasn't happy with the circulation (I think the dimensions of the tank itself were not helping this) and have recently changed to an Eden 501. Whilst I'm happy with the circulation the water appears to have small particles in it, which I would love to be able to eliminate. Is it possible to change the media in this filter without decreasing flow? If so what kind of media could I use?

Thankyou so much for any advice

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jan 2009)

I use a 501 in a 10l Dennerle nano and it's great, i have one compartment packed with ceramic media and just the original sponge. If it were me i'd try stirring the substrate up a bit and then doing a large water change, do it a few times in a week and that might cure it. I'm not sure if filter floss or similar would effect the flow a bit too much. What is your water change regime?


----------



## Londinium (16 Jan 2009)

I'm currently doing a 50% waterchange per week (as dosing with KNO3 - KH2PO4/trace on alternate days)


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jan 2009)

What and how many fish do you have in there?


----------



## Londinium (16 Jan 2009)

I've got 8 green tetras and 6 cherry shrimp


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Jan 2009)

Isn't that quite a small filter for a 2ft tank?

AC


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Jan 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Isn't that quite a small filter for a 2ft tank?
> 
> AC


 I recon it might well be. There's gotta nbd a reason for the particles in the first place though?


----------



## BINKSY1973 (16 Jan 2009)

I have worked it out to be 25 litres, so you need to be looking at filter with a flow rate of about 250 lph. Im not sure on the flow rates of the Eden 501.

          Cheers Gordon.


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Jan 2009)

Its 300lph I think.  Thats a strange tank size  2ft long but 8 inches depth and height.  I didn't look properly I guess just saw 2ft and thought it was a 60/70 litre 

AC


----------



## Londinium (19 Jan 2009)

Yeah it is quite strange dimensions compared to whats on the market. As I said nano flat! I must admit its been quite a challenge getting adequate flow and getting plants for it that fit (in terms of height!!!). Just as well I love learning!


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2009)

Sam's nano was the same and that was a lovely tank, he said he'd found lighting it and filtering it a challenge, I'm not sure but i'm pretty certain he used a single 24w t5 and a ex700/600 to filter it.


----------



## Londinium (19 Jan 2009)

Oh that makes me feel better! I was wondering if I had too much light (is that possible?). I'm using a T5 24w light, originally with a reflector but took that off as it was rather blinding in the tank!


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2009)

I hope you have enough co2. Otherwise welcome to hell. Search up sam's thread (themuleous) it's a really good read on his trials and tribulations.


----------



## Londinium (19 Jan 2009)

Learnt the hard way re CO2! Have that up and running and must admit my HC loves it! Many Thanks for directing me to sams thread, will look it up now


----------

